# Where to find Bo Staffs for a cheap price and cheap shipping rates



## dcsma (May 3, 2012)

Hey everyone I was wondering where do you find a beginners Bo Staff at a cheap price for lets say under $20.00 with a shipping rate that is reasonable meaning not being more then the cost of the staff it self or more. Any help on this is much appriciated.


----------



## frank raud (May 4, 2012)

Go to Home Depot or Lowes, buy a 6 foot dowel in oak.


----------



## clfsean (May 4, 2012)

Bo staff... is that the same as a jetfighter airplane???


----------



## harlan (May 4, 2012)

If you're just looking for a staff for kata, one of my students ordered from 'Karate Depot'. About $30 total w/ shipping included. You can do the dowel thing from home depot, but it's not the same.


----------



## Dan Hobson (May 4, 2012)

Try Playwell.co.uk http://www.playwell.co.uk/wooden-weapons-bo-staffs-c-23_106_195.html


----------



## chinto (May 4, 2012)

several of our students have gotten them from "Karate depo", I would say that you will want to sand them to get rid of the varithane type finish. then soak or oil them several times with BOILED linseed oil!! Make sure its BOILED or it will never dry and always be sticky!!!! yech!!  soaking in a peice of PVC pipe with a glued on end and a screw on cap on the other end is what I do. 2.5 inch pvc pipe, capped on one end and screw on on the other about 6ft4 inch in length .. soak the bo for an hour and dry.  I use about 8 parts boiled linseed oil and 2 parts turpentine in the mix. penetrates well that way.  be sure to be careful with the rags. linseed oil likes to spontaneously combust on rages!! i piut the rags in a bucket of water or an old paint can with water and the lid on then in the dumpster outside in the second case.


----------



## Grenadier (May 7, 2012)

harlan said:


> If you're just looking for a staff for kata, one of my students ordered from 'Karate Depot'. About $30 total w/ shipping included. You can do the dowel thing from home depot, but it's not the same.



Depends on the wood, of course. 

Most dowels at the various Home Depot / Lowe's locations are going to be rather soft woods, such as Douglas Fir, and these softer woods are terrible choices for use in a bo.  

If, on the other hand, you can find a lumber place that will make you 6' long dowels, you can ask them to make ones out of white oak or hickory (preferred), at a pretty reasonable price.  These are going to be just like any other bo out there, although possibly superior.  It may take some sanding, steel wool, and treatment with a hard oil (polymerized tung oil or walnut oil) followed by some light buffing with 000 steel wool, but the end results are often quite good.  

Or, if you have your own lathe, you can buy planks of lumber, cut them into long strips, and make them yourself.  This option gives you the most flexibility, since you can buy planks of almost any wood out there fairly cheaply.


----------



## punisher73 (May 7, 2012)

I know that our Lowe's/Menard's (no Home Depot) only has pine in the 6 foot dowel rods to use as closet rod/hangers.


----------



## jks9199 (May 7, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> Depends on the wood, of course.
> 
> Most dowels at the various Home Depot / Lowe's locations are going to be rather soft woods, such as Douglas Fir, and these softer woods are terrible choices for use in a bo.
> 
> ...


Or you could use a spoke shave...  though it's a bit more work.  

More seriously, I checked in at an actual lumber shop the other day.  They referred me to a cabinetry shop; I haven't contacted them yet, but I figured I'd pass along the tip.


----------



## harlan (May 7, 2012)

The OP asked for cheap and seemed concern with ease of purchase. Not  quality. Personally, all of my bo come from Crane Mountain. Hickory,  purpleheart, etc. They are all lovely and Pam does a great job. I have  gone to a local woodworking place (Amherst Woodworking), and it was no  less expensive than getting it from Crane...and she knows what a martial  artist is looking for.

A cheap dowel from a box store is about the bottom of the barrel, but I've actually purchased a half-dozen, sanded them, applied butcher's wax, and they are suitable for an introductory class.



Grenadier said:


> Depends on the wood, of course.
> 
> Most dowels at the various Home Depot / Lowe's locations are going to be rather soft woods, such as Douglas Fir, and these softer woods are terrible choices for use in a bo.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSTCNC (May 7, 2012)

A few important things to keep in mind when purchasing a rokushakubo (six-foot staff):

*What use:* Demo, Practice, Sparring

*Material: *Daily practice bo should be UNFINISHED wood, so it will absorb your sweat, and not make things slippery. Save the laquers and shiny chrome stuff for demos. If you're going to do any kind of sparring (against other bo and/or weapons), you'll want a straight, not tapered, bo for durability.

*Grain:* Make sure to inspect the wood grain of the bo for knots and cross-grain. Ideally, the grain of the entire bo will run straight down the bo. Otherwise, you could bust your staff fairly easily doing anything with impact. Also, check to make sure that the bo isn't warped, by rolling it on a concrete floor.

Just my .02

{salute}

P.S. Ideally, you would have three bo. One for practice, one for kumite (sparring), and one for show.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 8, 2012)

dcsma said:


> Hey everyone I was wondering where do you find a beginners Bo Staff at a cheap price for lets say under $20.00 with a shipping rate that is reasonable meaning not being more then the cost of the staff it self or more. Any help on this is much appriciated.



Century martial Arts has cheap Bo for sale.  Around the price range you are looking for.

HOWEVER if you are going to use them for any kind of contact get a good quality Bo and don't waste your time on a cheap one.  I bought cheap Bo for my students in my classes, and broke 3 of them (we make contact) right off of the bat.  Since then I have purchased White Waxwood Bo again from Century and then have stood up better, but again with contact I have broken 2-3 now (or at least cracked them).  The Waxwood has taken a beating though where the Red Oak couldn't.


----------

